# Vaper Towel



## sjoat (21/10/15)

What do people use

I was thinking about getting something similar to the paper towel that they use in public toilets to dry your hands with. Basically just after lint-free, chemical-free. If you hold a light and ruffle toilet paper you see all the little particles floating around.

Suggestions? Stories?

I've checked Dis-Chem and Mica but neither have anything good really

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (21/10/15)

I just use the cotton that i use to rebuild my attys with.

Cotton Bacon V2 

I soak them in soap and wash my hands with em'

(I wouldn't try this at home)


----------



## Phillip868 (21/10/15)

Hey sjoat, 
Baby Soft 2 ply works for me, 1 roll lasts about 3 weeks with cleaning all 4 of my sets every 2 days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/10/15)

Regular kitchen paper towel works just fine for me.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## GadgetFreak (21/10/15)

I use 2 ply toilet roll. What I am looking to get is a toilet roll dispenser for placing underneath my desk, otherwise it looks like I am working in the toilet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sjoat (21/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> I use 2 ply toilet roll. What I am looking to get is a toilet roll dispenser for placing underneath my desk, otherwise it looks like I am working in the toilet


I also just use TP. You should see the box underneath my desk where I throw the bits of TP after they're used. People come to my place and it looks like a wank station.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kimbo (21/10/15)

I use this: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-toilette-paper-holder.t5811/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal (23/10/15)

sjoat said:


> I also just use TP. You should see the box underneath my desk where I throw the bits of TP after they're used. People come to my place and it looks like a wank station.



Mate, can relate to this one. Was doing cleaning maintenance yesterday, and when my wife got home from work my desk with laptop on was strewn with dodgy looking collection of used tissues. My explanation that I was cleaning my parts did not go down well.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PeterHarris (23/10/15)

2ply - there is always a roll on my desk at home. luckily for me my wife also vapes - so no need to explain.


----------

